# Post your injuries in the 09/10 season



## Guest

-fell and flipped on a black diamond trail and elbowed myself in the ribs. Hard. Couldn't cough, laugh, or sit for a good 2 weeks.

-one of my wrist guard supports is curled out of the cloth, I fell and it poked me in the cheek. If it was 3 inches higher I prolly would have one eye.

-didn't pop off a ramp on this rail in time and my board got caught under the rail, landed on my hip, and my head whiplashed onto the rail. (The next day I bought a helmet)


----------



## SPAZ

buckle fractured my arm yesterday at stratton- last run, double black diamond. my boa boots were unlocked and i didnt know. next thing i knew, BAM- caught my edge!

i tried to snowplow down the mountain in pain, but i ended up going the wrong way and the next thing i knew i was on the side of the road, 5 miles from the base lodge. a shuttle was passing by and gave me a ride back.

my first cast and best of all the doc said i can still board with it!


----------



## Milo303

I've been lucky and just bruised my sternum a bit internally


----------



## seant46

Milo303 said:


> I've been lucky and just bruised my sternum a bit internally


I have been even luckier and haven't had any major injuries.


----------



## thugit

fractured tailbone this year 50-50'ing a what i thought was simple rail.
kept riding, and on the next run i got lazy, caught an edge and fell on the same freaking part of my ass. called it quits for the day after that.


----------



## Miles_K

Any injury that deals with your tailbone just sucks. Really bad.
My worst was probably smashing my face on a box haha.


----------



## SPAZ

mine is more serious because it affects my reply speed on this forum :laugh:


----------



## Dano

Ate it on a park jump Dec 1st and ended up with a 2nd degree AC seperation. I was out for all of December, and I still ride with a brace.


----------



## john doe

Only 1 so far. Trying a backside boardslide I caught my nose under the ledge and came down with my thigh directly on the edge of the ledge. Massive charlehorse. Worst part was that it was a 5ft long 1ft high ride on ledge. Couldn't walk right the next day and I don't bruise so it didn't look cool.


----------



## NWBoarder

SO far so good on the injury chart. Just the normal minor bumps and bruises. I pray that it stays that way for the rest of the season. Especially since I just bought some new boots, and my new board should be here any time now.


----------



## Guest

thugit said:


> fractured tailbone this year 50-50'ing a what i thought was simple rail.
> kept riding, and on the next run i got lazy, caught an edge and fell on the same freaking part of my ass. called it quits for the day after that.


check out the red padded shorts. Never ride without em. saved my tailbone soooo many times haha.




Torn MCL and Meniscus. FML. had a season pass to my mountain. But im scheduled to be cleared the DAY BEFORE i go to Whistler


----------



## sook

Type I shoulder separation when someone decided to set up camp right where I was landing. My first real upper body injury so I'm almost grateful that I gave my knees a break. Still hurts a little, but I'm still in it


----------



## AZred60

in july i was mtn biking and fell off, slamming my face into a rock and knocking out a tooth. had a pretty good concussion (lucky number 7 for me) too. dont know if that counts tho cuz i wasnt boarding. the other day tho i hit a log with my shoulder pretty good with some speed. turned my shoulder blue.


----------



## linvillegorge

No major injuries to me so far, but I did warp my left Ride SPi binding on a gnarly spill, which reminds me that I need to swing by the shop tomorrow to see if they can whip it back into shape.


----------



## Guest

On Saturday, I got a pretty serious concussion and cuts/carpet burns on my face almost bit thru my top and bottom lip broke my board while I was at it.


----------



## Ezkimo

been riding with a broken left wrist for the past 2 month. LOL. More incentive not to fall, I guess.


----------



## iVanessa

I have a huge bruise on my ass right now.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

^pics or it didn't happen


----------



## NYSnow

No new injuries this season but this happened last season.








I am hoping to stay injury free this season after a bad end to the previous one.


----------



## Guest

Flared up ACL from a trip that ended 9 days ago. Hoping it gets better by this Friday.


----------



## S4Shredr

Miles_K said:


> Any injury that deals with your tailbone just sucks. Really bad.
> My worst was probably smashing my face on a box haha.


Yea, Tailbone injuries suck, a few years ago, I caught an edge really hard and bruised my tailbone real bad. Well, I kept riding since it was winter break and hit it several more times, then while in the condo I tried swinging on the loft down a half set of stairs lost my grip and landed on the last stair on my tailbone  It hurt like an SOB and the whole bus trip on the way back from Temblant to CT I sat on pillow and probably ate half a bottle of advil. Woke up the next morning and had a black nub on my tailbone, lol, It looked like I had a tail removed, kinda like when a pitbull has its tail removed. I really wish I had a picture of it.

No bad falls this year yet, knock on wood.


----------



## Guest

I guess it's bad when you can't really remember what happened. All I remember is on Friday, I landed on my left arm and couldn't breathe for a few seconds. I stayed a few hours after that, and my arm just felt sore all weekend. But today, my shoulder hurts like hell. It's taking a real effort to use it, but at least it moves. I'm taking the week off though (can't afford to break my arm in half) and will probably get it x-rayed if it's not normal by this Friday.


----------



## Guest

Jan 1st ....2nd time boarding.... toe side of my board caught as I was trying to cut back to the left. Covered my face with my arm in time but landed on the right side of my rib cage. Pretty sure I broke it, still hurts. But was back on the board on the 3rd. Ive got a pick somewhere with my chest wrapped that my GF took. Looks like im wearing a tube top.LOL


----------



## DiscoStu

Torn MCL courtesy of tree stump hidden under snow = 4-6 weeks


Knocked myself out a couple of weeks ago courtesy of retardo air off roller while going warp speed down a groomer. Helmet saved my butt there for sure


----------



## CB7700

This is my first season but i'm doing pretty good and riding well. Anyway, I cracked a rib 3 weeks ago at Fernie. Just an unlucky fall where I had a camera in my chest pocket and it drove into my ribs. Still hurts like a bitch lol


----------



## AZred60

I was having a really healthy season til last weekend...2 bruised ribs, another broken, another dislocated, and a deep bone contusion on a vertebrae. at least now i got all the fun medicine i want


----------



## Bubalouie

*I broke my liver*

I was at Loveland riding just out of bounds in powder at the beginning of December and hit a very (very) large chunk of ice under the pow. It caused my board to fly out in front of me and I landed on the chunk of ice on my back. I finished the day of boarding, but two weeks later, I was feeling all healed up. At that time I got sick with a fever and had back pain in the same spot I fell. Two visits to the Urgent Care later, I still had a fever. I was fed up with the fever after 10 days. I ended up going to the ER and told them to figure out what the hell was wrong with me.

After a blood test and CT scan, I was admitted into the hospital with a hematoma on my liver. They did a needle (12") biopsy and decided to put me on super strong antibiotics that required a PICC Line (if not familiar, look it up on YouTube). I kept the line in until the end of January after numerous CT Scans and home IV doses of the antibiotic (with home nurses once a week).

Final verdict: I had a fever for 19 days, PICC line for 30 days and $25K worth of hospital bills (thank god for insurance). I had fallen hard enough to cause a tear or break in my liver that bled and pocketed on the outside of my liver. This then got infected, causing me to get sick.

It was one of the best (and most expensive) days of boarding ever!


----------



## RVM

So far this year no major injuries. I've sprained my MCL the last two seasons so here's hoping I stay solid the rest of the season!


----------



## Ttam

Just yesterday there was a nice box set up about 3/4 the way down the run. No lip, you could pop on from the side or pop strait on. Me deciding to try and pull off something cool I tried tailpressing on and did not make it over the lip and slamming my leg on the edge of the box. I have a nice fat bruise on my leg now....


----------



## killclimbz

I've injured my pride a few times...


----------



## linvillegorge

killclimbz said:


> I've injured my pride a few times...


Yep! Same here! So far (knock on wood) I've escaped any injury worth mentioning so far this season. Just the normal bumps and bruises.

I took a nasty spill last weekend on The Frenchman at Keystone though. I was on Saturday just after they opened it for night riding. That bitch was fast! We were planning on lapping it once and heading to the house. Well, it was so nice, we just couldn't resist making another run. Mistake. My legs were shot, but that thing was so fast and fun I couldn't resist. Sure enough, coming over one of those rollers at mach I my legs just gave out and buckled on the landing. I tumbled a good 3-4 times and then slid on my back for probably 200 yards or so. I was absolutely hauling ass. I passed three people on my back. I ripped the ass out of my thermals (through my crash pads and still have nasty rug burn on my lower back. Definitely lucky on that one. That was my worst spill of the season so far.


----------



## tooscoops

i think i have literally fallen twice on the hills this year.. very proud of myself...

falling while waiting to go to the parking lot though... done that a few times.. man i couldn't butter a slice of bread.

only injury this year was to my bindings.. a few times. tweeked my knee funny that now seems to act up, but that could just be that i'm getting old.

this no falling business also means i'm just not trying hard enough.


----------



## linvillegorge

tooscoops said:


> this no falling business also means i'm just not trying hard enough.


I was just about to call you out on that! :cheeky4:

Hell, I fall several times a day. I make a point of it. If I'm not falling a couple of times then I know I'm not pushing myself.


----------



## buggravy

Nothing major for me. Came down nose heavy at a good clip off a jump a few days ago. thought I could ride it out, but somehow ended up rotating and slamming what had been my uphill arm into the ground, partially extended. I have the same kind of pain as I did 2 years ago when I fully tore my rotator cuff (on the other shoulder) and had to have surgery, though it's not as intense this time. I'm guessing/hoping it's just some strained tendons this time.


----------



## Deviant

I got really lucky this year, only whiplash and a concussion (same wreck). Both of my knee caps are currently black from trying a 180 to micheal jackson that didn't work out so well on a table, but this is the first year in awhile I didn't break or dislocate anything, woo-hoo!

Edit: if you're not wreckin' you're not learnin'!


----------



## jimster716

Bombing down a run, I hit a patch of ice, board started to slide sideways and caught an edge. At that speed, the board literally catapulted and slammed me down on the back of my head and ass. Helmet protected my noggin but my right cheek is still semi-numb from this incident back in December. That's pretty much it...a couple of friends have had a horrible season, one shattered his wrist (still has his pins) and another completely dislocated his elbow.


----------



## Guest

My first injury of the season was bruising the inside of my knee cap. I failed so hard at doing a 3 off a bigger jump. I spun the wrong way and I freaked out in mid air and didn't complete the rotation, landed straight on my toe edge, going knee first on the ground. I still have yet to get the ultrasound and x-ray done on it.

Gaped over a fence which didn't have a landing, and I kneed myself in the jaw and bit my lip in the process. I bit my lip so hard, I ended up piercing it. Oh, and it was my bad knee that I smoked my face on which is also a pretty bloody mess now









That's me going over the face









On the way to the hospital. The bloody line thats underneath my lip is my new piercing I didn't want. Pretty big eh?









Anddd that is 4/6 stitches I got. The other 2 stitches are on the inside of my mouth.

I love snowboarding <3


----------



## Guest

Ouch, I can't top that ^^^^^ but I did hyperextend my wrist on New Years. Athletic tape worked well the rest of the season.


----------



## Snowfox

No injuries, although lots of falls. 
I'm pretty much invincible. 

oh shit, there's still one day left of this trip!


----------



## Guest

i crashed pretty hard in a big air comp recently. i came off the ramp and just lost the grab in the air and fell a good 15ft and landed on my side on the knuckle of the landing. i was sent to the hospital on a spineboard in the back of an ambulance. i was lucky and only fractured my pelvis.


----------



## flowrider

i badly bruised my knuckles, landed on ice...it's been 3 weeks and still bruised. x-rays came back negative. Sucks to out for a month.


----------



## FLuiD

I gashed my shin open on a stoopid box at Echo boardsliding...well attempting to (im old)!! This happened 1/23 and is still not all the way healed. It was super deep. The shitty Urgent Care clinic also did not give me any kind of antibiotic on my visit. So of course it got infected and I had to go get antibiotics!! Then I had an unfortunate garage incident (working on cars) and tore it open 2 days after I had the stitches out. I just threw some butterfly band-aids on it and called it a day. It's a scab about the size of a dime now and pretty damn thick.


----------



## NYCboarder

Ezkimo said:


> been riding with a broken left wrist for the past 2 month. LOL. More incentive not to fall, I guess.


i hope you at least got it wrapped in a cast


----------



## Extremo

*Grade III Seperated Shoulder....Again!!*

Over-shot a flat down while gapping to the down and went 15 feet to flat straight to my lead shoulder. Seems like I do this a lot. 3rd time doing this same thing. The last month of riding has been lame...I've done hardly any park riding because it needs to heal.

I hit my head pretty hard too and almost passed out. Dizzy for a few hours so probably another concussion...Who know's !!? Def need to invest in a helmet.


----------



## ShredLife

Level 2 separated shoulder here... fs bs to fail on handrail... hit my head on the ground at the same time, helmet probably prevented a minor concussion.

is for sure a stupidass injury.. you can still go ride, but you cant throw your body around and every little fall and impact fucking hurts. driving sucks too


----------



## kalvin

Was going kind of fast down a bumpy section under a lift on the last run of the day when I got distracted, wiped out, and then crashed into a tree. Thigh took most the impact and ended up with a hand sized bruise and bruised ribs. Couldn't sleep on my left side for a few days.


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes

separated a rib 2 weeks ago. did it throwin a BS cork 5 but overshot the landing and over rotated into another cork. landed funny and sideways on my ass and somehow popped a rib in the process.... I think i have tendonitis in it now too lol


----------



## Guest

So i had 2 pretty solid injuries that put me out for a few weeks each 
The first was a dislocated left knee doing a 270 drop in off a hip drop in
The second i fucked up a backside 3 off a 40 foot kicker and would up dropping my back shoulder and going cork...freaked out and landed with all my weight on my left foot
Long story short i sprained my left ankle and tore a ligament at the same time
And hey i still have a few good weeks left in the season


----------



## Gibs

Well got my first major of the year last weekend.....

Getting off lift at the top of a Black Diamond. With my 7 year old. Some CHODE that cant snowboard falls right in front of us getting off. Liftie didnt stop the lift as he was getting up. He goes back down and lays there....bottom of his board is facing us, liftie didnt get it shut off in time and the 2 of us come off the lift. Well I dont want the daughter eating it on his board edge and getting hurt. I grabbed her under her arms and lift her up. Lost balance backwards. Stepped off my board with my right(unstrapped) foot. foot stopped, board continued, fell backwards, right knee twisted out to the right and backwards.....what a horrible pain that was..... it hurt instantly. After cursing the dude out(while covering my girls ears), I made my way off to the side and relaxed for a minute or so.....went ahead and rode to the bottom, let the daughter go on a couple more runs herself and we left. 

Diagnosis by Dr. Ni(yes her name is said knee) done for the season, MCL injury. I have a MRI tuesday to find out how bad it is. Hurts to bend it, move it, anything. I can at least walk on it....holding out hope for some late season action.



Gib


----------



## phile00

Well, I was hitting this run of three good sized jumps right in a row, doing various grabs. I get to the bottom of the hill, look up at the full moon, and say to myself, "I should probably go". I was so excited about my last run I just said, "Ah fuck it", and I decided to do one more run before I went home. I decided to hit the jumps with more speed this time around, and I wanted to do a tweaked out method. So I hit the first two jumps- shifty, then a mute grab, so I hit this third jump full speed. Well, there was a lot of compression on this jump...I hadn't hit the jump at that speed, so the vert kind of compressed me more than I had anticipated, which kind of put me in the back seat. Needless to say I was going so fast, I just hit the lip and was almost completely sideways, like the letter "T" tipped toward the fall line. I put out my right arm to catch my body, and I fell so hard/fast that it flung my arm behind me. I felt something rip, but my adrenaline kicked in so fast, the pain was only mild. I got up instantly and rode the rest of the way down the hill. I knew something was terribly wrong though, and it swelled up immediately. I was by myself about 2 hours away from home, so I went to ski patrol, got ice, and drove 25 minutes to a local hospital. My arm wasn't dislocated or broken, but they told me I needed an MRI because I might have a torn labrum or rotator cuff. So I went to an orthopedic doctor, he took more x-rays and said I was fine. Needless to say, I'm not. Turns out I tore my biceps and triceps a little, and still might have a torn labrum. My fingers were going purple because circulation was getting cut of somwhere. The pain is excruciating. If I move my arm wrong, it feels like it's very slowly being run over by a car. I get an MRI tomorrow, almost 3 weeks after the accident.


----------



## phile00

Gibs said:


> Well got my first major of the year last weekend.....
> 
> Getting off lift at the top of a Black Diamond. With my 7 year old. Some CHODE that cant snowboard falls right in front of us getting off. Liftie didnt stop the lift as he was getting up. He goes back down and lays there....bottom of his board is facing us, liftie didnt get it shut off in time and the 2 of us come off the lift. Well I dont want the daughter eating it on his board edge and getting hurt. I grabbed her under her arms and lift her up. Lost balance backwards. Stepped off my board with my right(unstrapped) foot. foot stopped, board continued, fell backwards, right knee twisted out to the right and backwards.....what a horrible pain that was..... it hurt instantly. After cursing the dude out(while covering my girls ears), I made my way off to the side and relaxed for a minute or so.....went ahead and rode to the bottom, let the daughter go on a couple more runs herself and we left.
> 
> Diagnosis by Dr. Ni(yes her name is said knee) done for the season, MCL injury. I have a MRI tuesday to find out how bad it is. Hurts to bend it, move it, anything. I can at least walk on it....holding out hope for some late season action.
> 
> 
> 
> Gib


So the dude just laid there like an idiot, plus the lift operator didn't stop the lift in time? I would have at least complained to management or something. Ugh, that's such a frustrating injury.


----------



## say chi sin lo

First thing you do on the slopes, step into your bindings right. Sounds easy right? I know, haha but I was proven wrong.

Right foot strapped in and was going to do my back foot. It was halfway in and I got onto my toe edge, don't ask me why, it was the first stupid thing I did.

Lost my balance and I was falling forward, and here's the 2nd stupid thing I did.

Instead of using both hands and arms to break the fall, I only used my left hand.

Here's the 3rd stupid thing I did. Instead of using the entire hand, I only used my thumb and index finger, and made a L-shape with them. So when I landed, my entire upper body weight was on my thumb. HOLY !!!! the pain was excruciating. Couldn't use that hand for the rest of the day. When the day was over and I took off my glove, my thumb was definitely swollen. 

I thought I just sprained a ligament in the hand, so I wrapped it up, iced it regularly, and left it alone. Two months later, no sign of improvement except the swelling/inflammation has gone down. Still hurts when I play video games, open a bag of chips, hold onto the steering wheel, and other similar grasping and finger pinching motion/activities. I work in a lab, so you can imagine my struggles.

Finally saw a hand specialist, and I've torn my ulnar collateral ligament in my thumb. They fitted me with a custom molded brace/splint, it's to be immobilized for 8weeks and then I'll report back to the specialist. It should be healed by then if it's immobilized and I stop using it.

For those two months since the initial insult, I kept boarding. I just made a fist whenever I had to push myself off of the snow. Doctor said I can keep boarding, just keep the brace on. 

That's right, I got hurt on a flat surface, in front of everybody at the bottom of the slopes.


----------



## Ezkimo

Like 4 months ago almost pre season, I made a thread about me fracturing my wrist. I slipped on ice at keystone, doing nothing cool, lol. First doctor said I would have to be casted and could still ride, and was refered to a hand specialist doctor who was going to cast me. First thing he says to me is that I need surgery and im out for the season. Fuckin big bummer to hear. So months later, I got my surgery last week, a screw in my bone and a ton of pain killers later, Its feeling a little bit better. Didnt realize how much freaking pain it was going to have. Get my stitches out today, and then casted for 7 weeks. Its probable a stupid move to ride, but I am a confident rider, and dont fall unless I'm in the park pushin myself. Ima take it easy and enjoy the rest of the season, just havin fun. wish me luck!


----------



## phile00

Ezkimo said:


> Like 4 months ago almost pre season, I made a thread about me fracturing my wrist. I slipped on ice at keystone, doing nothing cool, lol. First doctor said I would have to be casted and could still ride, and was refered to a hand specialist doctor who was going to cast me. First thing he says to me is that I need surgery and im out for the season. Fuckin big bummer to hear. So months later, I got my surgery last week, a screw in my bone and a ton of pain killers later, Its feeling a little bit better. Didnt realize how much freaking pain it was going to have. Get my stitches out today, and then casted for 7 weeks. Its probable a stupid move to ride, but I am a confident rider, and dont fall unless I'm in the park pushin myself. Ima take it easy and enjoy the rest of the season, just havin fun. wish me luck!


Hey good luck, but don't be an idiot. Go by your gut. If you know it's a bad idea to push yourself, and your conscience is kind of telling you to leave it alone, leave it alone. Just chill and take some relaxing rides, enjoy your surroundings, and be happy you can even ride at all. I got hurt because I knew I was tired, and I should have went home. I didn't listen to my conscience.


----------



## Guest

Cold November bluebird afternoon, I caught the edge on my backside on a black diamond and slammed my lower back into ice patch. Bruised the top of the illiac crest and a couple of ribs. Was out for two weeks of work and a month of shredding.


----------



## 1337 ride

well in december or so i caught an edge on a jump and slammed my back so i started spitting blood...got a little freaked out but eventually got it checked and it wasn`t anything really dangerous, but didnt feel too good anyway. and 2day i managed to damage my back again, pretty bad. i thought the conditions were pretty bad kinda, like slow and sucky, and i was hitting this idk 25-30ft kicker and my mates told me to pump whole way down to make it over. it sounded fair and so i did...then i got some wind from behind wich increased my speed, i slowed down a bit but didnt feel like it was goin too fast...then i went for a 360, and knew it was gonna hurt when i left the lip, i saw the landing pass under me and i freaked out and landed on my back overshooting the jump badly...no serious damage, but i couldnt breath for like minutes, and its sure gonna hurt for some time. ruined the whole day aswell.except for those two it has been nothing rly bad, broke up a concussion in my wrist from last year but ill just ride with it until the seasons over


----------



## newbie2009

Dislocated Left Shoulder with Hill Sachs Fracture this past weekend. Sux. 

Really have no pain anymore and I'm back to doing everything I want to except heavy lifting. I did have to miss the last 2 days of my snowboard trip though.


----------



## Fizzlicious

Was foolish and over shot a log jib because I didn't think I'd have enough speed to clear the thing. End result was some basically a sprained neck, fat lip, and the parents banning me from snowboarding. Though I hate to say, I'm not really sure I'm ready to give it up just yet.


----------



## fredericp64

Fizzlicious said:


> parents banning me from snowboarding


HA! Like that'll ever stick :cheeky4:!! 

If Mel Gibson ever taught me anything it's that you gotta fight for what's right!!


----------



## Fizzlicious

fredericp64 said:


> HA! Like that'll ever stick :cheeky4:!!
> 
> If Mel Gibson ever taught me anything it's that you gotta fight for what's right!!


Haha yep! Though this'll mean no more shredding during winter breaks when I come home, but that'll only last the next two years at most then I'm out from under their roof so it'll be my rules :cheeky4:


----------



## NYSnow

Ezkimo said:


> Like 4 months ago almost pre season, I made a thread about me fracturing my wrist. I slipped on ice at keystone, doing nothing cool, lol. First doctor said I would have to be casted and could still ride, and was refered to a hand specialist doctor who was going to cast me. First thing he says to me is that I need surgery and im out for the season. Fuckin big bummer to hear. So months later, I got my surgery last week, a screw in my bone and a ton of pain killers later, Its feeling a little bit better. Didnt realize how much freaking pain it was going to have. Get my stitches out today, and then casted for 7 weeks. Its probable a stupid move to ride, but I am a confident rider, and dont fall unless I'm in the park pushin myself. Ima take it easy and enjoy the rest of the season, just havin fun. wish me luck!


It is a little crazy to ride while your fracture is healing. If you fall on your wrist you can re-fracture through the metal hardware and revision surgery is more difficult and results are sometimes worse after a second surgery. Plus you have increased risk for infection with multiple surgeries. It is probably not worth the risk. Good luck.


----------



## phile00

Update to my story: Turns out after an MRI 3 days ago I have a "mild cortical impact fracture to the posterior of the humeral head, with undulation to the cortical margin and some adjacent marrow edema." It didn't show up on xray, so now I have to go back to the orthopedic doctor to talk about treatment. I had been going to physical therapy before I had gotten the MRI (as instructed by my orthopedic doctor), which consequently is preventing it from healing. My primary care doctor ordered the MRi because I was having really intense pains almost 2 weeks after the injury.


----------



## NYSnow

phile00 said:


> Update to my story: Turns out after an MRI 3 days ago I have a "mild cortical impact fracture to the posterior of the humeral head, with undulation to the cortical margin and some adjacent marrow edema." It didn't show up on xray, so now I have to go back to the orthopedic doctor to talk about treatment. I had been going to physical therapy before I had gotten the MRI (as instructed by my orthopedic doctor), which consequently is preventing it from healing. My primary care doctor ordered the MRi because I was having really intense pains almost 2 weeks after the injury.


It sounds like your radiologist is describing a Hill-Sachs lesion. They are common with anterior shoulder dislocations.


----------



## Gibs

Update to my injured knee....

Got the MRI this week and the results on Friday. Only have a sprained ACL, but still have to do awhile at Physical Therapy. Hopefully the doc clears me to ride before the season is over. I will be upset if I have to wait 3 years(Moving to Hawaii) to be able to ride again. Just dont want my last run to be the time I got injured....


----------



## Airbourne

Broke my first bone today. Was hitting this 20' flat box at my local mountain, grouse, and 180'd onto it and proceeded to 180 off but I fucked up and broke my fall with my collar bone. After getting x-rays earlier today I was told I most likely need surgery. Probably gonna be needing pins to set it back in place. My fracture shifted vertically and horizontally. It burned so bad when it happened and I felt like I was about to puke. Not a pleasant experience I must say, showering is a bitch haha.


----------



## TripleToe81

Strained one of my stomach muscles after a big wipeout on the bunny hill, trying to heelside stop to avoid somebody who just decided to sit there and didn't crawl out of the way after falling--it was a teenager too so you'd think they'd know better abourt getting out of the way. Thought I had the wind knocked out of me. Took a break then I got up and kept going for the rest of the day. The next day I was so sore and there was a sharp pain on the right side of my stomach. I did a few skating jumps on the floor since I land on my right foot to see if I was good to go to my lesson that morning, and i could feel the sharp pain....decided to take the week off from riding and figure skating. Didn't help that I got bronchitis that week so it killed me to be coughing and I'm sure it didn't help the pulled muscle get any rest neither. I didn't see a doctor about it, just took a wait and see attitude. After a week the pain subsided (also my bronchitis) but it still hurt to sleep on my right side and be doing core exercises laying on my back. I was able to ride and skate again because the pain wasn't there unless I was laying on my back or sleeping on that side. All in all it didn't go away until after a month total.


----------



## 209Cali

I've ate a lot of shit this season (not literally). I've really stepped up my snowboarding and progressed alot this season. I've been going big... no pain no gain right? Anyways i've been super loucky and must be pretty flexible or something because I've walked away with just a huge ass bruise on my left hip. 

I know my friends have seen some of my bails and are like how the hell are you still alive!? I guess i'm just good at falling


----------



## skip11

Torn my rib cartilage (costochondral seperation)


----------

